# Kc Aviation Expo '08



## broke91hatch (May 12, 2008)

Only a couple of warbirds flying, but it should be a great show. Certainly the best I have ever seen there. I finally get to see my favorite plane fly, the F4U Corsair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Kansas City Aviation Expo Presented by Mid-America Youth Aviation Association.

August 23rd and 24th


Gates Open 9 a.m. - 5 p.m.


All Exhibits inside and outside are open during the entire day. Flying activities will start at about 10 a.m. and run until about 4:30 p.m.. Some acts will perform more than once. 


Opening Ceremonies

U. S. Army Golden Knights

Jet power port-a-potty

Bob Carlton - Silent Wings--Glider aerobatics

Red Star the Dragon--L-29 vs. what they are calling a Strikemaster in mock dogfighting.

Jacquie B. Warda - 1986 Pitts S-1T aerobatics

Red Star the Dragon

Tim Weber --- Extra 300s

Angel 7 Peter Jacobs - L-39

Jet Powered School Bus

F-15 Eagle TAC DEMO 

Heritage Flight with the P-51 the Strike Eagle

P-51 solo - Kevin Eldridge

Sean Tucker--Oraclle Challenger (Modified Pitts bi-plane.)

B-2 (Saturday only)

F-18 Super Hornet TAC Demo

Legacy Flight with F-18 Corsair

Corsair Solo - Ray Kinney

U.S. Air Force Thunderbirds 

Added Bonus Budweiser Clydesdales will be on the ramp. 

Gates close at 5:00 p.m.


----------

